# Buds, buds, buds and more buds



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

Various Paph's in my collection are showing signs that they are going to produce some flowers in the coming weeks / months. I'm espescially excited about the first three pictures I'm showing in this topic because I have no idea what they are.

1: NOID, was given to me during the summer of last year. It was repotted and cared for but didn't do much last year because it was in quite a bad shape when I recieved this plant. Repotted this year again and the reward is showing. Long slim leaves with a "checkered" pattern.







2: NOID, same as nr. 1 plant looks very similar and recieved the same treatment.






3: NOID, was bought 1.5 months ago, lost the first bud to rot, but was surprised to find two others in the making. Longer and broader leaves with a dark "checkered" pattern. And it's going to be an ALBA!!!!






4: Paph. philippinense var. laevigatum, the plant I got from my parents for my birthday. Stem has four flowers and I'm looking forward to seeing them open.


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2011)

what a great birthday present!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW. You sure got a lotta blooms from a windowsill..  Can't wait to see them all in bloom...


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 11, 2011)

OMG! I can't believe the space between the first & second bud on the phili, I don't think I've seen anything like that!


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> OMG! I can't believe the space between the first & second bud on the phili, I don't think I've seen anything like that!



The plant got moved around a couple of times, I suspect that this might be related to it not getting enough light.

I've currently got it close to a south facing window, but it doesn't get any direct sunlight the whole day.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 11, 2011)

very nice, I always like seeing buds!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2011)

Very exciting -- I love buds!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool!!!! :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 16, 2011)

Very exciting buds!


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2011)

This morning I briefly checked the plants before going to work and to my big surprise there was the first tip ( less then 1mm ) of a new growth emerging between the leaves of Paph. nr.1 in this thread. YAY


----------



## polyantha (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice birthday present!

This philippinense has very broad leafs and the distance from the first flower to the second ist quite long. It's very interesting how different philippinense plants can be. You can find plants with leaf span of 20 cm to something comparable to gigantifolium...


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments so far, I'm updating this topic with a few more shots:

1: NOID

You can see the new growth that I mentioned earlier emerging. 






3: NOID

The first flower has become quite big.






However the on the other side the left sepal seems to have fused with the dorsal. There are two stems on this plant so not all hope is lost. As soon as the first flower is fully open I'll make photo's of it and cut it. I hope the other growth doesn't show the same defect. 






If both flowers are affected can it still be an accident or is the fact that they originate from different growths enough reason to assume that next flowering the defect will still be there.


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2011)

Just spoke to some people and I got the advice to not give up on this plant yet. Deforming might have been caused by cultural change / shock. Advice was to at least grow it till next flowering and see if the problem has gone away.

Plant is a vigurous grower or at least the ammount of roots it has produced makes it seem so. So I hope that next flowering will be within 6 months or so.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2011)

Good advice!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 23, 2011)

What's the growing site like? eg. how much light? Your plants look beautiful, but the phillie seems a bit dark leaved (hence may be growing in lower light than possible for it), so perhaps that's why the buds are developing so far from eachother on the stem?


----------



## Marc (Jun 28, 2011)

The freak of nature shows its face. 






Allthough I didn't name it that nicely to start with I hope it recovers on it's 2nd blooming. It's a vigorous grower and I think the following shot is proof of that.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2011)

The roots look great. Next time, so will the flower.


----------



## fibre (Jun 29, 2011)

The green Paph is Paphiopedilum Rosettii (insigne x Maudiae), a cross registered in 1908. Usually a very vigorous plant.


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> The roots look great. Next time, so will the flower.



Thanks, I repotted the plant directly after buying it in april. And the reward shows itself. The whole side of the pot is covered with new root tips. 



fibre said:


> The green Paph is Paphiopedilum Rosettii (insigne x Maudiae), a cross registered in 1908. Usually a very vigorous plant.



Thanks for the name, I did some googling with it and I think we've got a match. Another insigne hybrid for the collection. :clap:

Now I can only hope that it will bloom better.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2011)

I would have cut the dorsal free. Hope the next one is normal.


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I would have cut the dorsal free. Hope the next one is normal.



I cut the complete flower today, when taking a look at the picture and compare it to Rosettii pictures on the net I get the feeling that dorsal is split und fused with the petals but split in an asymetrical way.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes but I would have guesstimated where the dorsal would have ended and cut it so the bloom wasn't pulled apart. there is a strain of besseae that unfortunately was used in a lot of breeding. the progeny exhibit the trait of the leaves not opening up from the central spine vein!!  this means you have to cut the foliage for the plant to grow!!!


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2011)

1: NOID, the new flower and growth are developing very well. Hope it will open soon.







Close up of the bud






2: NOID, isn't going as fast as the first one but also emerged a bit from the crown and there is a start of a new growth to be seen at the bottom were the remains of the brown leaf are.






3: Paph. Rosettii, the next bloom looks to have developed itself quite well. Will post photo's in the photography section soon.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)

Nr. 2: may be henryanum


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2011)

Coming along nicely!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Nr. 2: may be henryanum



As far as I can tell plant 1 and 2 are the same. Shape, colour and pattern of leaves is the same. Shape and colour of the bud / sheath is similar as well.

Time will tell.



NYEric said:


> Coming along nicely!  Keep us posted.



Will do


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2011)

Two of the four plants have their own topic now in the photography section:

Paph. philippinense var. laevigatum : http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=302472#post302472

Paphiopedilum Rosettii : http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=302470#post302470

I will keep updating this topic with the progress of the other buds and I might even add some more as they form. :wink:


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2011)

No1 has opened it's flower and I'll share it with you guys in the coming days.

But I've got another plant that's showing something new:






Probably a villosum but I'm not 100% sure. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Marc (Aug 16, 2011)

The promised picture can be found here:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=307964#post307964


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

And again there are new buds showing in my collections

One of my insignes decided to throw one out, didn't notice it forming so I was quite surprised that it was allready that big.





My Paph. Nitens is also showing a new sheat.





And to my great surprise I spotted the following sheat forming in the regular venustum that I purchased last monday.


----------

